# Covid-19 medical certificate for foreigner?



## johndoe666

Good afternooon,

I have been living in Tokyo for over a year now, and recently got offered another job outside the country - however they require me to get a medical certificate from the doctor to prove that I don't have any covid-19 symptoms.

Does anyone know where I can get a quick test, and a certifcate? 
It would just be a temperature test (few seconds) and nothing else, right?
I have noticed a lot of these stores in the city are now (during the last week or so?) taking temperature tests before letting you go inside.

I'm living in the east side of Tokyo.

Kind regards


----------



## Chika Lesmana

i believe you will need at rapid test or PCR test. where are you moving to? other country might not be as safe as Japan right now in term of Covid-19 pandemic.


----------

